# Duda sobre el circuito integrado CD4093



## pilardaniela24 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hola, para un circuito con éste integrado que posee 4 compuertas NAND, si no se utilizan las 4 compuertas entonces que hago con ellas? Las tiro todo a + 12 V o a tierra ?
Me pueden ayudar ? 
Es importante. 
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

Siempre y cuando las salidas no vayan a ningún lado (No estén conectadas) es lo mismo tierra o +


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 31, 2007)

Si no me equívoco se ponen las entradas a masa, es un tema puramente de consumo, para rascar algunos uAmperios.

Las cargas, led o similares deben ir a positivo que es cuando dan mas corriente


----------



## pilardaniela24 (Oct 31, 2007)

Entonces las que no utilizo las puedo dejar? Son llevar a tierra o a + 12V ?


----------



## elec.333 (Oct 31, 2007)

Lo Mismo te digo, siempre, cuando esas compuestas no estén conectadas a nada ni sus entradas, entonces las puedes dejar libre para usarlas en otra ocasión, ok.


----------



## pilardaniela24 (Oct 31, 2007)

Y cuando Fogonazo dice: Siempre y cuando las salidas no vayan a ningún lado (No estén conectadas) es lo mismo tierra o +; eso quiere decir que el integrado en el pin14 no está conectado a 12 V ?

Hey gracias , y cuando las tengo que llevar a tierra o a +12 V ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

Negativo, el pin 14 es alimentacion, si no esta conectado el integrado no anda.

Las salidas sin conexión son los pines 10, 11, 3 y 4 que son las salidad de las compuertas logicas.

Esto se complico ¡

Si estas usando la compuerta I, su salida es el pin 3 y sus entradas los pines 1 y 2
Las patas 1 y 2 las puedes conectar a GND o (+) siempre que el pin 3 no tenga conexión alguna.


----------

